# Average Weight of Dims BBW Ladies



## succubus_dxb (Apr 29, 2009)

Alright- I am asking this PURELY out of curiosity- I realllllllly hope this isn't going to turn into some sort of arguement, I am just genuinely curious. 


If possible- Please only the 'BBW' and 'SSBBW' ladies answer, and not FAs and FFAs.

The purpose of this poll is NOT to single anyone out- it is anonymous- Yes there are a wide range of options- and I reckon SS/BBW 'status' is in your head- so please no snarky comments! Some of the gaining ladies on this site maybe be on the low end of the scale just now- would love to hear from you too 

THANK YOU! :kiss2:


----------



## cnk2cav (Apr 29, 2009)

So if someone considers themselves an 'FFA' but also fit into one of these categories, they shouldn't answer, correct? But those 100 pounds and consider themselves 'BBW' should? Just want to make sure...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 29, 2009)

like I said, please no snarky comments 

Obviously- I meant if you are EXCLUSIVELY an FFA, but not a BBW, please don't answer. 


I ALSO mentioned that some of the gaining women might like to participate- which explains the lower weight categories. 


Please don't participate if you don't want to.


----------



## Tad (Apr 29, 2009)

Another Q: Can FA put in the info for their (BBW) partners? Or do you only want for those women who actively participate here?


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 29, 2009)

edx said:


> Another Q: Can FA put in the info for their (BBW) partners? Or do you only want for those women who actively participate here?



Hey Ed, go ahead if you'd like to  I was just trying to get an idea (simply out of curiosity!) about the average size of a woman in the size acceptance community


----------



## Tad (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmmm, so maybe that should be the criteria for partners: have to be in some way part of the size acceptance community. If they avoid it, don't vote. Sound about right?


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 29, 2009)

Succubus!!! Hiya hehehe
Ok, So I voted! I weigh 292 as of this afternoon! But what If i gain by the end of this voting session? can I change my vote to the next level?!?! hahahaha,...just messing with you babe! Muahhhh


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 29, 2009)

edx said:


> Hmmm, so maybe that should be the criteria for partners: have to be in some way part of the size acceptance community. If they avoid it, don't vote. Sound about right?



Yes  thanks Ed


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm in the 455-460lb range and I'm 6ft tall. What's so cool about that is from a moderate distance I don't look quite as fat as I really am, but then as people get closer they begin to realize my true size, "Oh my goddess, that's the biggest lady I've ever seen in my life!" It's GOOD to be a fat Amazon. 

It's also amusing to meet people in person who have only heard my voice on the telephone. Today I'm visiting some clients in Nashville, Tennessee, and I'm not sure what everyone expected, but during our meetings today when I was introduced to everyone, some obviously didn't expect a woman my size. 

Must have been okay, though, because they asked me to stay an extra day so I could meet some more people tomorrow, and they're taking me to a nice steakhouse tonight. :eat2:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 29, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> I'm in the 455-460lb range and I'm 6ft tall. What's so cool about that is from a moderate distance I don't look quite as fat as I really am, but then as people get closer they begin to realize my true size, "Oh my goddess, that's the biggest lady I've ever seen in my life!" It's GOOD to be a fat Amazon.
> 
> It's also amusing to meet people in person who have only heard my voice on the telephone. Today I'm visiting some clients in Nashville, Tennessee, and I'm not sure what everyone expected, but during our meetings today when I was introduced to everyone, some obviously didn't expect a woman my size.
> 
> Must have been okay, though, because they asked me to stay an extra day so I could meet some more people tomorrow, and they're taking me to a nice steakhouse tonight. :eat2:



lol, great input Sue- thanks! Enjoy your steak! :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 29, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> I'm in the 455-460lb range and I'm 6ft tall. What's so cool about that is from a moderate distance I don't look quite as fat as I really am, but then as people get closer they begin to realize my true size, "Oh my goddess, that's the biggest lady I've ever seen in my life!" It's GOOD to be a fat Amazon.



ha ha, i love how little kids react to my 5'11"ness and size. Its so much fun  The kids at my sons preschool thought I was a giant


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 29, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> ha ha, i love how little kids react to my 5'11"ness and size. Its so much fun  The kids at my sons preschool thought I was a giant


That is positively awesome! I'll bet they all loved you too. We women "of a certain size" have such an irresistible aura about us, ya know.

Normally I wear flat shoes but today I wore 2-inch heels so I stood about 6ft2. Methinx some of the people I meet today at our client's company regarded me as a giantess too. Methinx that was good, because I could be both commanding and comforting, both authoritative and womanly. It's always amusing to see some of the shorter men and women try not to stare at my chest too obviously. And there are those who don't realize how obvious it is that they are talking to my breasts instead of my face. 

Another great boost to the ego is that generous, well-distributed fat seems to make me look a decade or so younger than my 51-going-on-52 years. Fat. Is there anything it can't do? 

Well, gotta run. They're picking me up to take me to that steakhouse in about 10 minutes, and far be it from me to miss that. It will be interesting to see how some of them behave after they've had a few drinks in them (I'm not much of a drinker, but after a rich chocolate dessert or two I gotta be careful, lest I develop a major chocolate buzz and dance on the tables). :eat2:


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 30, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> like I said, please no snarky comments
> 
> Obviously- I meant if you are EXCLUSIVELY an FFA, but not a BBW, please don't answer.
> 
> ...



This is interesting and a bell curve is emerging from the data as it seems the mid range is around 250.


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 30, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> That is positively awesome! I'll bet they all loved you too. We women "of a certain size" have such an irresistible aura about us, ya know.
> 
> Normally I wear flat shoes but today I wore 2-inch heels so I stood about 6ft2. Methinx some of the people I meet today at our client's company regarded me as a giantess too. Methinx that was good, because I could be both commanding and comforting, both authoritative and womanly. It's always amusing to see some of the shorter men and women try not to stare at my chest too obviously. And there are those who don't realize how obvious it is that they are talking to my breasts instead of my face.
> 
> ...



Isn't it wonderful when you behave in ways that they do not expect? Imagine loving yourself - throws them off every time.


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 30, 2009)

Im 6'1" tall and weigh 213Kgs or 470 pounds


geez im hot lol

great thread !


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Apr 30, 2009)

lets do a similar poll for bhm. 135 - 140kg on average i guess, but male


----------



## Teleute (Apr 30, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> ha ha, i love how little kids react to my 5'11"ness and size. Its so much fun  The kids at my sons preschool thought I was a giant



Totally! I LOVE being tall and fat. Sometimes I pretend I'm godzilla >_> To be honest, I might do that even if I were short. STOMP STOMP STOMP I CRUSH YOU TINY PEOPLES!

And Tallfatsue, I know exactly what you mean about the authoritative yet womanly thing! I really do think my shape helps me when I take leadership roles (okay, so that's most of the time - I might be a wee bit bossy, heh) because people seem to look up to me and yet not be intimidated or think of me as "manly" or "hard", so we maintain a relaxed amiable atmosphere. Also, I'm with you on the breasts thing...  I mean, I like to look at a nice rack too, but DAMN! I guess since we're taller they are RIGHT in people's faces, but still...


----------



## kayrae (Apr 30, 2009)

cool thread idea


----------



## Keb (May 1, 2009)

I think I vary a bit but I'm around 350...I haven't weighed myself in ages though.


----------



## slrm2m (May 1, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> I'm in the 455-460lb range and I'm 6ft tall. What's so cool about that is from a moderate distance I don't look quite as fat as I really am, but then as people get closer they begin to realize my true size, "Oh my goddess, that's the biggest lady I've ever seen in my life!" It's GOOD to be a fat Amazon.
> 
> It's also amusing to meet people in person who have only heard my voice on the telephone. Today I'm visiting some clients in Nashville, Tennessee, and I'm not sure what everyone expected, but during our meetings today when I was introduced to everyone, some obviously didn't expect a woman my size.
> 
> Must have been okay, though, because they asked me to stay an extra day so I could meet some more people tomorrow, and they're taking me to a nice steakhouse tonight. :eat2:



Power to the Tall fat Amazon women! I'm a BBW and 6 feet tall, too!


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 2, 2009)

I just wanted to thank everyone for voting and commenting!


----------



## the hanging belly (May 2, 2009)

Looking at that distribution, its good to know that I was once above average for the BBW community But it sucks to know now that I fit comfortably into the average and almost below average


----------



## ARoyaleBattle (May 2, 2009)

I am jealous of all the tall people *A*

I am 5'5 and 230 but I am pregnant right now, 8 weeks, but pre preg I was 225. So not much gain ;D


----------



## TallFatSue (May 2, 2009)

slrm2m said:


> Power to the Tall fat Amazon women! I'm a BBW and 6 feet tall, too!


It's FUN to be tall. Bonk! Ow! Well, at least most of the time. :doh:

Sometimes shorter people ask me to reach stuff from the top shelf for them. I'm happy to oblige, but sometimes my belly knocks over half the stuff on the lower shelves. Oopsie!


----------



## bexy (May 3, 2009)

Another tall fattie here, just about under 6 ft (5 ft 11 and a half to be exact!) and I think I was about 310lbs last time I got weighed. But heavily preggers at the mo so it's prone to change lol.


----------



## Jezebel (May 3, 2009)

5'4 245 lbs of goodness. Interesting results though.


----------



## PunkPeach (May 5, 2009)

My weight slides I seem to go between about 280-315lbs, it has nothing to do with activity levels..or amounts of cake in a month...guess my body is just as quirky and indecisive as I am. I am 5'4, now my height I wish would change. Can anyone spare 2 inches?


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 5, 2009)

These results really don't surprise me. What _does_ surprise me though is that there's a notion (here and elsewhere) that Dims skews heavily towards the supersized.


----------



## Teleute (May 5, 2009)

I suspect this is due to a) behavior of people in chat as discussed in the "midsized bbw's marginalized by FAs" thread a while ago, and b) the paysite board, which DOES seem to skew towards SSBBWs. And, given that I usually see about 5 times as many people browsing that forum than any other... I can definitely see where the impression comes from.

Also, <3 your sig.


----------



## mergirl (May 6, 2009)

erm.. when i voted i was 200 and now i'm slightly more..what the fuck do i do??? have i ruined science??


----------



## bigrugbybloke (May 6, 2009)

nice, good to see the mean and as a bhm posting on the bhm/ffa board would like to set up a similar poll bit dont know how too. can anyone do this? thxs all!


----------



## Suze (May 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> erm.. when i voted i was 200 and now i'm slightly more..what the fuck do i do??? have i ruined science??


yes
loose weight


----------



## mergirl (May 6, 2009)

Suze said:


> yes
> loose weight


I know.. in the name of science ...i must!!


----------



## AlethaBBW (May 7, 2009)

Short fattie here - a wee 5'1" and 301 lbs at last week's weigh-in.


----------



## grandecafe1 (May 10, 2009)

cool thread..
never thought of myself as average ... that too is kinda cool if it only hppens here in Dims.
5'9.5" and fluxes bwt 250-290 depending on health(?)
I too wish I were a bit taller, but love me as is. 
Must say little children seem to love me and want hugs form me or think i need to be a mom " cause I look like i give good hugs". 2 sperate times i ws told that by little ones on the public bus!


----------



## superodalisque (May 10, 2009)

yeah i think the general perception is skewed. the only time i ever ran into a huge group of SSBBWs (no pun intended) was at the Vegas bash in 2006--and not since. i think when i came in the entire lobby of the stardust was chock full of them. i've been to a few events since and i have never seen that again. part of it may be because most of the events are not really SSBBW friendly. usually the BBWs i've met online and out and about do seem to fit into the 250-325 lb range.


----------



## bellatattoogirl (May 10, 2009)

Tall, fat and healthy. 5'11" 285lbs with great cholesterol levels and blood pressure. I've always been fit and fat and love to see the faces of those people who just can't believe it after they've been bustin' ass at the gym all this time. I understand that everyone's body is unique and that some can handle thing others can't, but that doesn't allow judgment on size or weight. I also believe it's positive attitude and self acceptance that keeps one healthy.


----------



## Ocean (May 12, 2009)

I'm 5'3 and 135lbs, according to my BMI I'm teetering on being in the high normal range.


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 14, 2009)

mergirl said:


> erm.. when i voted i was 200 and now i'm slightly more..what the fuck do i do??? have i ruined science??



YOU BROKE IT! :doh:

:kiss2:


----------



## mergirl (May 16, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> YOU BROKE IT! :doh:
> 
> :kiss2:


Never fear.. I am on a strict diet of mung beans and grass for the next 6 months combined with running up two mountains a day. 
muwaha! I jest of course.. last night i had a chinese takeaway and lay on the couch watching tv all night! 
Science be damned!!!!


----------



## Geektastic1 (May 16, 2009)

I'm a tiny bit over 5'0" and weigh around 225 lbs. To get an idea of what size I actually am (how much volume I take up), I wear a 3x (usually, around a size 24) in women's pants, and 1x-2x in men's shirts.


----------



## Hathor (May 17, 2009)

First time I ever told the truth about my weight. =D 

5'6" and I tend to stay at around 330-340#. 

I'm pretty healthy although when I walk up those damn big sand dunes at the lake I tend to huff and puff when I near the top.


----------



## katherine22 (May 17, 2009)

Hathor said:


> First time I ever told the truth about my weight. =D
> 
> 5'6" and I tend to stay at around 330-340#.
> 
> I'm pretty healthy although when I walk up those damn big sand dunes at the lake I tend to huff and puff when I near the top.



I am 5' 5" and weigh 200 lbs.m and I do not care if I am not someone's version of a wet dream.


----------



## Hathor (May 17, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I do not care if I am not someone's version of a wet dream.



I just attained that attitude.


----------



## Tracii (May 17, 2009)

I'm 5'6" 280 ish and in the 56% range too so i need to buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## Trinkan (May 25, 2009)

Coool thread!!


----------



## msbard90 (May 31, 2009)

well as of this precise moment i'm 5'5 and 249 lbs (lol i just weighed myself to answer this question)... i guess i weigh about 10 lbs more then i thought i did oops....


idk my weight varies between 245-250 a lot recently...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 4, 2009)

Hathor said:


> First time I ever told the truth about my weight. =D
> 
> 5'6" and I tend to stay at around 330-340#.
> 
> I'm pretty healthy although when I walk up those damn big sand dunes at the lake I tend to huff and puff when I near the top.



Some guys think huffing and puffing is hot on fat chicks, you absolutely underestimate FAs.


----------



## Bast (Jun 4, 2009)

I am 5' and was a comfortable 223, but, because of my back injury, the blasted doctor has demanded that I lose weight. It is a nightmare. I hate and despise diets, I love my butter, and creams, and gravies, and I make the best Seafood gumbo and shrimp etouffe around!

*weeps* I am down to 205 and miserable!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

How do we figure out the above average and the average of BBWs and BHMs? 

I am not sure what category I fit into as I am 495 pounds of natural BBW softness.... Is that nermal or abnermal for a 5'6 BBW?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 6, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> How do we figure out the above average and the average of BBWs and BHMs?
> 
> I am not sure what category I fit into as I am* 495 pounds of natural BBW softness.... Is that nermal or abnermal for a 5'6 BBW?*



Thats normal!!! Thats simply naturally *perfect*,...forget normal!!!:bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Thats normal!!! Thats simply naturally *perfect*,...forget normal!!!:bow:



Oh good, I would hate to think that I was abnormal...... LOL


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 6, 2009)

_As of this morning I weigh 174._


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

that's cuz the next word that comes after huffin' and puffin is_ blowin'_ 



Famouslastwords said:


> Some guys think huffing and puffing is hot on fat chicks, you absolutely underestimate FAs.


----------



## Tracy (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm 5'9 and my weight bobbles between 265-300. During the winter months I tend to gain. I guess I gotta have that extra fat to keep warm and then during the summer when I'm more active mowing the lawn, swimming and outdoor activities I tend to lose. But all in all its all good either way. I'm still my happy & perky self whether I'm more plump or less plump.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

this is what happens to me, too--- i like being outdoors when the weather is nice- and my weight tends to drop during the warmer months




Tracy said:


> I'm 5'9 and my weight bobbles between 265-300. During the winter months I tend to gain. I guess I gotta have that extra fat to keep warm and then during the summer when I'm more active mowing the lawn, swimming and outdoor activities I tend to lose. But all in all its all good either way. I'm still my happy & perky self whether I'm more plump or less plump.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 8, 2009)

437 and 5"7 here...


----------



## Kitzy (Jun 9, 2009)

In these parts I always see the shorter cute bbws and ssbbws out and about, I feel so gigantic!I am glad to see there are more amazonian ladies out there and proud!! I am 5'11 and 420!


----------



## abel (Jul 3, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Some guys think huffing and puffing is hot on fat chicks, you absolutely underestimate FAs.



I often feel guilty about being so turned on by an unhealthy trait like that. In a way maybe it ties into some deeper male instinct that women are not supposed to be tough and hard and athletic. 

In some cultures in fact that is a virtue. I've noticed among Indian girls (from India... they are absolutely beautiful!) that there is no desire or social status for women being athletic. They are just sedentary and protected and their backsides just get bigger and bigger, which of course drives me crazy! On one hand they are sexy and Americanized, but simultaneously exotic and fat. They are truly an FA's dream!


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 3, 2009)

I love the way the poll results form the shape of a belly poking out~


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 4, 2009)

abel said:


> I often feel guilty about being so turned on by an unhealthy trait like that. In a way maybe it ties into some deeper male instinct that women are not supposed to be tough and hard and athletic.



It's ok. I know you're not alone in the turned-on-by-this section.


----------



## ashy1 (Jul 4, 2009)

5'6 177 lbs


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 4, 2009)

just replied so i can be next to that lady's bewbies LOL


----------



## leener38 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm 5'5" and 278 presently.


----------



## Tau (Jul 13, 2009)

4'11 and 244 pounds I think it is. A friend who lived in the US for a number of years told me that cos of my height I could have probably applied for disability if I was a citizen  Personally, I think thats hilarious LOL!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

Tau said:


> 4'11 and 244 pounds I think it is. A friend who lived in the US for a number of years told me that cos of my height I could have probably applied for disability if I was a citizen  Personally, I think thats hilarious LOL!



omg u are 4'11 how damn cute!!! i always wanted to be short!!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 13, 2009)

I lurve me some geeky probabilities.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm 5ft and 268lbs....


----------



## cupcakediva (Aug 8, 2009)

im 5ft6 i weigh like 350-ish


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 8, 2009)

Not meaning this to be snarky, and I realise it sounds like I am really stupid (debatable!), but can I just check that UK lbs (that we split into stones) are the same as US lbs? If they are the same, which I'm assuming they are, I'm 205lbs, and around 5'8".


----------



## missmiss (Aug 13, 2009)

5'4, 200-220(you know how it is). Sizes L-XL in womans and Large in Men's Tees. And pants size...oh, god, I dont even know. Measurements, though, 40,32,40.


----------



## Tracii (Aug 15, 2009)

Well just a minor update not having weighed myself for quite a while about a week ago I found out I was 306.How did that happen? No need for a lottery ticket now I guess.:doh:
Its all subject to change I go up and down all the time.


----------



## jonah-uk (Aug 19, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> Not meaning this to be snarky, and I realise it sounds like I am really stupid (debatable!), but can I just check that UK lbs (that we split into stones) are the same as US lbs?



yes - besides not using stones i think it's only volume measurements like pints that differ


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2009)

5' 4" tall and currently 272 lbs


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 7, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I love the way the poll results form the shape of a belly poking out~


he hee me too!

I'm 5'4" and somewhere in between 230-240.


----------



## theladypoet (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm 5'10ish and currently 275, but that could change.


----------



## tinytoddy (Sep 15, 2009)

You forgot to put a pick that was under 100 lbs. Now lil ol me can't vote.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 15, 2009)

tinytoddy said:


> You forgot to put a pick that was under 100 lbs. Now lil ol me can't vote.



The poll is for Dims BBW Ladies. Not for tinytoddies.


----------



## tinytoddy (Sep 16, 2009)

oops sorry!! My bad!!


----------



## bbw.arawa (Sep 17, 2009)

dcoyote said:


> he hee me too!
> 
> I'm 5'4" and somewhere in between 230-240.



Exactly the same here


----------



## enxtc (Sep 25, 2009)

5'11 and 300 pounds here.


----------

